# Crumbling plaster: water damage?



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

why yes it sure looks like moisture damage to me


----------



## guruofgentoo (Nov 5, 2013)

OK, very good then, thanks. Is re-sealing the exterior the way to go, or is there another step? Do we need to treat the existing plaster somehow before patching it?


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Yes it's moisture and should be addressed ASAP. Until then it will only get worse.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Afraid it's a little late to treat the existing plaster. Fix the moisture intrusion problem. Then scrape out what's already compromised and redo it. If it's soft, it has to go.


----------

